# need help for using dongle as wireless



## chandanjha1015 (Feb 16, 2012)

SirI have Tata Photon Plus USB dongle (Model: Olive HSIA USB Modem V-ME102). I need to use it wirelessly in my house. please recommend WiFi router compatible with it along with specification and price.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 17, 2012)

You Need a 3G Wifi Router to plugin Your 3G/USB Data Card For Sharing Your Internet Connection.

1.*Netgear* MBRN3000 3G+ Mobile Broadband Wireless-N Router Router *@ 4313*:
Flipkart: Netgear MBRN3000 3G+ Mobile Broadband Wireless-N Router: Router

2.*D-Link* DWR-113 3G Wi-Fi Router Router *@3057*:
Flipkart: D-Link DWR-113 3G Wi-Fi Router: Router


----------



## chandanjha1015 (Feb 20, 2012)

hey thanks sujeet
but i dont think these routers support this particular usb dongle (olive V-ME102).


----------

